# User ID



## classic33 (8 Nov 2015)

Having had a quick look through some older conversations, I've managed to have one with a person who joined three years later and another with someone showing as both Guest & Uber Member.
Are the user ID's not unique?


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Nov 2015)

Slip Shaun a few quid........


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Nov 2015)

classic33 said:


> Having had a quick look through some older conversations, I've managed to have one with a person who joined three years later and another with someone showing as both Guest & Uber Member.
> Are the user ID's not unique?


Guest and uber member are member titles members names. When someone leaves the site and their account is it gets reset to guest. Uber member is simply someone who had been here a while and acquired enough points to gain the title uber member. It's like the new member, veteran, member etc...


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Guest and uber member are member titles members names. When someone leaves the site and their account is it gets reset to guest. Uber member is simply someone who had been here a while and acquired enough points to gain the title uber member. It's like the new member, veteran, member etc...


So how does the same person be marked as both a guest(having left) & Uber Member(still here)?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Nov 2015)

classic33 said:


> So how does the same person be marked as both a guest(having left) & Uber Member(still here)?


can you name the member please? Probably best to send it in a PM... thanks.
But it is possible that one entry is put in by them (where I have now on 3 wheels) and the other entry is the system entry (like your Legendary Member and my Staff Member).


----------



## Shaun (13 Nov 2015)

classic33 said:


> So how does the same person be marked as both a guest(having left) & Uber Member(still here)?



If they are older conversations and the member hasn't returned to CC since the last forum software change, it won't have updated their usergroup / user title - which happens the first time you login using the XenForo forum software.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2015)

Shaun said:


> If they are older conversations and the member hasn't returned to CC since the last forum software change, it won't have updated their usergroup / user title - which happens the first time you login using the XenForo forum software.


At the same time? As in I can open the conversation in one tab and one of their posts in another. Each showing different.


----------



## Shaun (13 Nov 2015)

classic33 said:


> At the same time? As in I can open the conversation in one tab and one of their posts in another. Each showing different.



Yes. When was the last post in the conversation?


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2015)

2009.
Kept because there's information in it.


----------



## Shaun (14 Nov 2015)

_Before _the software conversion.


----------

